# Upgrade from 10.1-STABLE



## tmy_2014 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi,

I like to update to the newest version of FreeBSD.

```
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-STABLE from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-STABLE from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-STABLE from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-STABLE from update3.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.

# freebsd-update -r 10.2-RELEASE upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-STABLE from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-STABLE from update3.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-STABLE from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-STABLE from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```
Cause of this error: Missing file http://update6.freebsd.org/10.1-STABLE/amd64/latest.ssl 

Is the -STABLE version a version that can't be updated?
I looked at the forum and tried this:

`UNAME_r=10.1-RELEASE  freebsd-update -r 10.2-RELEASE upgrade`

But then I have to go trough 1000 of manual vim diff changed.

Is there any way out of this?

kind regards,


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2016)

freebsd-update(8) only works on -RELEASE versions. You will have to update/upgrade using the sources.


----------



## tmy_2014 (Nov 29, 2016)

Does this mean that the current version has been installed from source?
Is there a smooth way to migrate from STABLE to RELEASE?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2016)

The only way to get to a -STABLE version is by updating from source, so yes, this has been installed from source. The only way to migrate from a -STABLE to a -RELEASE (or any other version) is through a source update.


----------

